# Good reads for men??



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey men! Have any of you read any good relationship/marriage books or articles you would recommend for my husband? I do a lot of reading, and he has expressed that he would be interested in reading some books that might help him understand our relationship better. Any recommendations?


----------



## Boogsie (Aug 24, 2010)

ku1980rose said:


> Hey men! Have any of you read any good relationship/marriage books or articles you would recommend for my husband? I do a lot of reading, and he has expressed that he would be interested in reading some books that might help him understand our relationship better. Any recommendations?


The two books that have helped me transform my life are:

No More Mr. Nice Guy by Dr. Robert Glover

and

When I Say No, I Feel Guilty by Manuel J Smith.

Of course, these books are only good if you husband is the spineless, doormat, conflict avoidant, people-pleaser type person who can't stand up for themselves, that I used to be.

Sadly though, from reading this forum and many others the biggest problem with men these days seem to be the lack of balls, self-confidence, and self-respect.

All of these, as we all know, are HUGE turn-ons to women.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks! I'm still looking for books, but am going to get some ordered. I am a big reader and he is showing interest in learning more about me as a woman. He does have the tendency to let people (especially his mother and his ex wife) walk all over him. I wish he could learn to stand up for himself more. Not that I don't want him to be a nice guy, just maybe not so nice to everyone! lol! :lol:


----------

